# Internet services in India and Egypt disrupted



## als2 (Jan 30, 2008)

Internet services in India and Egypt disrupted

MUMBAI (Reuters) - A breakdown in an international undersea cable network badly disrupted Internet links to India and Egypt on Wednesday.

Egypt's Telecommunications Ministry said a communications cable in the Mediterranean was cut, disrupting 70 percent of the country's Internet network.

The ministry said in a statement it was not known how the cable was cut but that services would probably take several days to return to normal.

India reported serious disruptions to its services and one Indian Internet service provider linked the problem to the Egyptian outage.

"There has been a cable cut on several cable systems in Alexandria, Egypt which has impacted internet connectivity in India," Videsh Sanchar Nigam Ltd (VSNL), an internet service provider, said in a statement.

VSNL said its service had been "largely restored" by diverting to another cable.

India said it had lost more than half of its capacity.

"There has been a 50 to 60 percent cut in bandwidth," Rajesh Chharia, president of the Internet Service Providers' Association of India, told Reuters.

He told the Headlines Today news channel that a "degraded" service would be activated by Wednesday night, but full restoration will take 10 to 15 days.


Source::*in.reuters.com/article/topNews/idINIndia-31677820080130


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 30, 2008)

gr8 copy paste.Anyways,i came to know abt this incidence some hrs ago.
net speed is realy slow.
Only 230 kBps


----------



## als2 (Jan 30, 2008)

^^ NEWS are Always Copypasted


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 30, 2008)

^^
huh,whatever!


----------



## RCuber (Jan 30, 2008)

Headlines Today say that almost 50% of net connection in india is down  , im lucky my line is still up


----------



## chesss (Jan 30, 2008)

that explains me getting a record setting 48 bytes/second


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 30, 2008)

Ahh... I was hoping that BSNL was upgrading their lines.  I didn't get over 22-23 KBps the whole day, but my line was better than many others in Chennai. 

Things are back to normal - atleast my line is...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 30, 2008)

Well i'm getting good speed on some sites but some like rapidshare are totally cut-off .


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 30, 2008)

^^
yup... RS is down for me... 
but amazingly my speeds havent gone down... 
i think the access to sites whose servers are in europe will be extremely slow or cut off.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 31, 2008)

Every thing worked as normal as everyday for me.


----------



## utsav (Jan 31, 2008)

My two vsnl connections were very slow in the afternoon .around 20kbps but now its normal again


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah that explains it why the sites are loading so slowly.
The ping times are horrible 
Downloads speeds are unaffected though


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 31, 2008)

Mine connection was up but want able to open any sites.
But now the issue seems to be fixed.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 31, 2008)

Very slow connection for me here in Kochi(n) from yesterday onwards. 8KBps to 50KBps fluctuating


----------



## iamtheone (Jan 31, 2008)

me too was getting insanely speeds here in lko.....imageshack was totally FUBARed here....


----------



## amol48 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank god I didn't face any problems with surfing. But ya RS was slow yesterday


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 31, 2008)

oh ok , so this is the reason I m getting 1-3kbps for the last 30 hours. really frustrating. cant open mails . one thinkdigit forum page takes 3 minutes to load , really frustrating .


----------



## RaghuKL (Jan 31, 2008)

problem persists here in Bengalooru... getting just 60KBps only...


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 31, 2008)

yesterday i was out for the whole day ..so cnt say anything. came back at 8 in the eve but no difference in speed. seems my line is nt down .....though i am using VSNL (TATA).

P.S. : my connection is 64 kbps snailband.


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 31, 2008)

I have BSNL BB and in my case Internet speed was damn slow from the wednesday morning in West Bengal. I just got around 20 to 30 kBps instead of regular 220 kBps


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank God........ma net dropped to low speeds, but its still up and running. Most of ma frnds net connections hav gone to pretty low  speeds, they can't even load a single small page.....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


----------



## arnold991 (Jan 31, 2008)

yup my speed has come down from 1.5kBs to 0.5kBs...actually it varies like that only...I can't even imagine how it feels to be on broadband speed, which you guys are having...hehe...but am happy... 

PQ: What "ma" stands here for ?


----------



## Pat (Jan 31, 2008)

arnold991 said:


> yup my speed has come down from 1.5kBs to 0.5kBs...actually it varies like that only...I can't even imagine how it feels to be on broadband speed, which you guys are having...hehe...but am happy...
> 
> PQ: What "ma" stands here for ?



"ma" is another way (internet lingo) to say "my" ! Lol


----------



## RCuber (Jan 31, 2008)

rats ..  this page tool 14 minutes to load  now im facing serious speed issues, downloads are of good speed, like from MS I get full 2MBPS, where are browsing sucks


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 31, 2008)

Use a proxy charan.Proxies are helping me.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 31, 2008)

yep mein bhi proxy se hi thinkdigit forum pe aa paya hoon...
*www.free-canadian-proxy.info


----------



## RCuber (Jan 31, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Use a proxy charan.Proxies are helping me.


Thanks man , now I can surf digit with higher speed  
im using www.proxycentre.com , its very fast .

@members , please let us know which proxy sites you are using so that others can also browser .


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2008)

go here *proxy.org/  (1st link to google search )

btw for me this one's working at decent speed *www.proxyvoda.com*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 31, 2008)

now im getting 20-25 kBps.For sometime speed remains low and then it jumps to 200 kBps.Strange things happening!


----------



## din (Jan 31, 2008)

Yah, Digit forum takes ages to open. But some sites load very fast. Anyway most places in Kerala, internet is very slow it seems. Many friends says so.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 31, 2008)

Im getting just 2 KBps from Ubuntu's update servers


----------



## RCuber (Jan 31, 2008)

din said:


> Yah, Digit forum takes ages to open. But some sites load very fast. Anyway most places in Kerala, internet is very slow it seems. Many friends says so.


use www.proxycentre.com .. digit loads very fast


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 31, 2008)

A quick look at the last 10 hours d/l - u/l speed pattern of uTorrent tells us how this connection is disturbed... 

*img.skitch.com/20080131-duc2dafha1eqss7r83hwb26f2q.jpg


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2008)

Every site is taking a hell lot time to open for me too.
Browsing through a proxy now.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 31, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Im getting just 2 KBps from Ubuntu's update servers



I was also stuck on 5kBps yesterday but slowly the speed picked up to 150kBps.
I can't imagine downloading hardy alpha-4 at 5kBps


----------



## nvidia (Jan 31, 2008)

Digit Forum is really slow for me.. Takes ages to load.. 
But everything else is fine


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 31, 2008)

hmm.... for me the pages are loading like normal ; din chk the download speed though... 
seems that You broadband had a good backup plan ...


----------



## nvidia (Jan 31, 2008)

Just checked my download speed from BSNL. Its at 3.04Mbps which is normal in my connection.
But why is digit forum taking soo long to respond when i click on a thread or post something?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 31, 2008)

Its a technical think that will take a long explanation.Maybe cyrus_the_virus would have explained it better.This type of failure has a particular description in networking field.


----------



## indian_samosa (Jan 31, 2008)

Charan said:


> use www.proxycentre.com .. digit loads very fast



woohoo ...man ... proxycentre kicks butt !!


----------



## din (Jan 31, 2008)

Great, proxycenter makes it fast


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 31, 2008)

heh... my speed is as it as.. i didnt face any problem at all it was 180 Kbps - 240 Kbps as usual


----------



## utsav (Jan 31, 2008)

My vsnl is running without any glitch.it takes seconds to open any page


----------



## Chirag (Jan 31, 2008)

School net damn damn damn slow.. Reliance data card.. damnnnn slow...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bangalore,Bombay seems not affected  

First thing this bsnl dupes should do is to move their central server(NIB) from B'lore to Cochin or Chennai or Calcutta or some coastal cities(Cochin preferred due to the landing of most undersea cables)  what is the use of setting up central server in a hill?for slow speeds to other parts of India ?


----------



## din (Jan 31, 2008)

@praka123

Consider ourself as lucky !!

One of my friends from pune called in the morning to ask me whether internet is up here. I told him yes but slow. He said almost all major comapnies there in pune are affected, internet is fully down in that area. They have VSNL and Reliance backup, but everything down. Hes not online til lnow, so I guess its not ok there yet.

We have something atleast, I man slow internet lol.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2008)

for me, the foreign sites/forums... work fine, but indian sites, like thinkdigit... are dead slow, using proxy.

now rapidshare speed is dead

was d/lin @80KBps till 4pm


----------



## praka123 (Jan 31, 2008)

now I am getting some good speeds;still response time is high


----------



## narangz (Jan 31, 2008)

Its fine with me  fingers crossed


----------



## nvidia (Jan 31, 2008)

I wanted to download Java for firefox.. Usually downloads are 250-300+kbps on my connection.. Now its less than 10Kbps


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 31, 2008)

i am gettign 220-230 kBps but ping is very high.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 31, 2008)

I was also wondering what happened to BSNL. Till Wednesday, I was getting blindingly  fast downloads. From Wednesday it has not crossed 25-26 KB/ps. Also there is a palpable slowness in browsing. Surprisingly when I did broadband speed test it showed me near about 2MB/ps. Can't comprehend. Seems we have to put up with this for the next 10-15 days.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sify has officially notified every customer.We got the notification immediately after my brother connected his sify unlimited 1100 (256Kbps)net today.I have noticed that sify's customer care is very prompt and helpful.We didn't call them when after we asked for the BB connection.The servicemen here were forced to give connection within 4 days after Republic day.Customer service is also available on Sundays.
The notification said that due to breakage of underground sea cable we might experience slow speeds when browsing sites from servers located in other countries.
Digit's forum is not located on a server in India.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 31, 2008)

I was facing this problem yesterday, morning it was fine and now its slow again. It will take around a week for repair works, so no downloading till then.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 31, 2008)

How long will it take to fix this cable problem?


----------



## din (Jan 31, 2008)

ISP association guy (in rediff site and other news sites)  said 15 to 20 days !!!!

Not sure whether its true.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 31, 2008)

din said:


> ISP association guy (in rediff site and other news sites)  said 15 to 20 days !!!!
> 
> Not sure whether its true.


15-20


----------



## din (Jan 31, 2008)

"The repair will take another 15-20 days," Internet Service Providers Association of India president Rajesh Chharia said. Although repair teams have rushed to the Egyptian coast to fix the problem and a 'low grade' service is likely to be activated soon.

From

*www.rediff.com/money/2008/jan/31net.htm


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 31, 2008)

DataOne / TATA (Broadband) / Sify (Broadband) is running here, at Kolkata... how ever speed is dead slow  Sify cant open BSNL hosted sites (opening slow) where as BSNL cant open (opening slow) Sify hosted sites 

TATA vs BSNL seems fine


----------



## utsav (Jan 31, 2008)

I am unable to access my own forum


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok, had a quick chat with CMD, BSNL and here's our interview: 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2295/2233343888_54f5d31e96_o.jpg


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 1, 2008)

lol....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 1, 2008)

@drgrudge

did u created that ???? cool... nice work...


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 1, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @drgrudge
> 
> did u created that ???? cool... nice work...


Yeah. With *Comic Life* software.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

^all credit goes to mac OS X  Isnt it true @grudge?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 1, 2008)

Ah! I was wondering why my net sux today....


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 1, 2008)

I think everything is fine again. I am now getting my speed back


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 1, 2008)

hello guys
yaar yaha pe internet 3 hours ke liye bandh ho gaya tha... 
mujhe laga gaya internet.. ab shayad 15-20 days ke baad hi milega...

lekin net phir se chala pada.. lol 
aap sab ko phir se dekh kar achha laga..  and yes speed bhi mast mil rahi hai.. 


@drgrudge 
hey kool work hehehehe


----------



## utsav (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## drgrudge (Feb 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^all credit goes to mac OS X  Isnt it true @grudge?


*Comic Life* is available for Windows as well. Also I used *Skitch* which is a Mac only app. 

Hehe, thanks guys....


----------



## sandeepk (Feb 1, 2008)

I didn't face any problems in speed with my Tata Indicom connection in Pune in last 2 days. Speed is very stable and ping is also normal. Also I didn't faced any problems with thinkdigit.com site also...


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 1, 2008)

sandeepk said:


> I didn't face any problems in speed with my Tata Indicom connection in Pune in last 2 days. Speed is very stable and ping is also normal. Also I didn't faced any problems with thinkdigit.com site also...



Same here (in delhi).


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Just read in news paper that the reason for OFCs destructed due to ship's anchoring near egypt Sues canal.


----------



## narangz (Feb 1, 2008)

@drgrudge- nice creation


----------



## adi007 (Feb 1, 2008)

My college net seems to work fine here..
Yeterday there was little problem...
BTW the lines were cut in Egypt...why it's affecting us ? 
moreover why it's affecting only certain countries and their ISP's...? 
And most important thing is how they are going to repair..? 
how they will find where the cable is broken..? 
why they use cables for such a long distance..can't they use satellites or any other wireless ways..?


----------



## din (Feb 1, 2008)

@drgrudge

The cartoon was sooo cool. Rwllay funny 

@adi007

Upload is a pain using satellite.
There are many cable networks. For example, it didn't affect Cochin (we have FLAG and another reaches here) while Mumbai / Pune affected severly - as the undersea cable is different there. That explains why some countries / secions affected most.

How the repair ? lol, good question. I was also thinking about that.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 1, 2008)

> Cable damage nettles netizens
> DH News Service, Bangalore:
> 
> 
> ...


Read more


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 1, 2008)

my airtel net has gone terribly slow ..getting only 2-3 kBps download speeds !


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 1, 2008)

My internet never disappered but it went slow. But then again, at least I was able to chat.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 1, 2008)

als2 said:


> ^^ NEWS are Always Copypasted


 
correctly said.

als2 did u write news..???

thanks for updating me (my internet speed is also low).


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 1, 2008)

My Mtnl speed still same ....


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Today somewhat the speed has increased,but still not up to the mark.
Read in newspaper that it will take atleast 15 days to return to normal.


----------



## codred (Feb 1, 2008)

even my broadband connection has become slow since 2 days........

m wondering how many people might be cursing that poor captain of the ship whose anchor damaged the under-sea cable.....


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2008)

Is any Airtel Broadband user also facing slow speeds????


----------



## nvidia (Feb 1, 2008)

codred said:


> m wondering how many people might be cursing that poor captain of the ship whose anchor damaged the under-sea cable.....


I'm one of them


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 4, 2008)

Speeds back to normal now, atleast for me


----------



## utsav (Feb 4, 2008)

Mine is unaffected


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

Digit Forum is back to normal. But download speed is slow...


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

*www.cnn.com/SHOWBIZ/9708/elvis/alive/elvis.almanac/final.dancing.gif
Seems like my speed problems are fixed now *broadbandforum.in/images/smilies/smile.gif
*www.speedtest.net/result/230603633.png

^Singapore ping 
Bombay:
*www.speedtest.net/result/230603952.png

Yes,EU lines seems disturbed
*www.speedtest.net/result/230605884.png


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 5, 2008)

For me, I am getting these results from Kolkata on BSNL BB

*www.speedtest.net/result/230623586.png
Bangkok Server
*www.speedtest.net/result/230623973.png
Mumbai Server
*www.speedtest.net/result/230624566.png
And Maldives server

It did improve from the past few days.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2008)

*www.adobe.com/cfusion/tdrc/index.cfm?product=premiere_pro

downloading Adobe Premiere Pro CS3 at 205KBps. 

rapidshare d/ls are slow, max. @ 90KBps


----------



## nvidia (Feb 5, 2008)

^^You are getting 90 in RS?? I got less than 10...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^You are getting 90 in RS?? I got less than 10...



thats when i'm lucky , or it stays at 30-40KBps only.

the d/l will start at 190KBps, in 2 mins. it hits ~12KBps then in next 10-20mins stabalizes at 30-40KBps.

b4 this cable fugage, i used to d/l 100MB in 10mins, now it takes 1hr+


----------



## nvidia (Feb 5, 2008)

^^Same here... I get 10Kbps if im lucky and sometimes its less than 1kbps... Shows in bytes 
And when i update anything in Ubuntu, dls are less than 15Kbps


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2008)

for me, only these file hosting sites are slow, other's work fine, MS updates...& this Adobe Premier now d/lin at 208KBps (5mins  to go  )


----------



## nvidia (Feb 5, 2008)

Is digit forum responding normally to all you guys?? Its become horribly slow now.. Cant even post properly and im getting disconnected like every 5-10 mins.. I got disconnected 5 times now in 30 mins


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

^for me,today(5th) afternoon,it became slow again!now kinda OK


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 6, 2008)

I see that the connection is OK and speedy in the morning but in noon or after that it is damn slow.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 6, 2008)

in Noon it was damn slow now its back to Normal


----------



## utsav (Feb 11, 2008)

In ur dreamz


----------



## nvidia (Feb 11, 2008)

ax3 said:


> r lines restored ?


More and more lines are being cut


----------



## utsav (Feb 11, 2008)

Roflz


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 12, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> More and more lines are being cut


lol


----------



## narangz (Feb 12, 2008)

I've read it in HT that it might be a conspiracy to hit BPO services in India!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 12, 2008)

narangz said:


> I've read it in HT that it might be a conspiracy to hit BPO services in India!


Hehe.. Maybe its true.. No other reason can come come close to this...


----------

